# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Responsabilità illimitata amministratore srl unipersonale

## sasalino

Salve,
una s.rl. unipersonale che ha una causa civile in corso a proposito di un appalto edile assunto ma non portato a termine, peraltro a un certo punto occupando a lungo il cantiere, non ha presentato negli scorsi sei  anni i relativi bilanci impedendo così di far conoscere alla controparte e ad altri creditori la propria situazione patrimoniale. La causa, in una udienza di questi giorni, ha evidenziato con ragionevole certezza che la s.r.l. uninominale sarà soccombente, per una cifra che si aggira intorno ai 150.000 euro, oltre ai danni prodotti ancora da quantificare.
Questa certezza deriva dalle risultanze della CTU disposta dal giudice a proposito di una presunta lesione addotta dalla srl che è risultata inesistente.
L'udienza definitiva è stata fissata nel Giugno 2011.
In questo frattempo l'altra parte, a titolo cautelativo, e data la somma di cui è creditrice, prima che la s.r.l. provveda verosimilmente a cessare la propria attività prima della sentenza, vorrebbe fare istanza di pignoramento imputando all'amministratore e socio unico una scarsa pubblicità della situazione economica della uninominale, cosicchè da renderlo illimitatamente responsabile.
Secondo voi è possibile?
Quali sono le motivazioni pr cui, in una srl uninominale, l'amministratore socio va a rispondere in maniera illimitata?
Qualche commercialista dice " Responsabilità illimitata per insolvenza della società per il mancato rispetto di obblighi od oneri di legge."
Chi ne sa di più?
Grazie

----------


## Luca Bi

Alcune possibili motivazioni: 
1) non depositando i bilanci d'esercizio la Srl si è comportata di fatto come una società di persone.... 
2) in carenza di bilancio è impossibile verificare che il socio abbia versato il capitale e coperto eventuali perdite, diventando così illimitatamente responsabile ai sensi di legge...  
3) Il mancato deposito di bilancio rende sicuramente possibile e fondata un'azione di responsabilità verso il socio amministratore. 
bisogna verificare se esiste giurisprudenza su tali eventi.

----------

